# Seiko Electra



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I got this one off e-bay out of curiosity. A real christmass tree watch, full of "diamonds" and a multifaceted acrylic crystal. The dial is marked Seiko "Electra". Below the 6 is a proud "Hong Kong".

Inside is a regular manual wind movement with no real readable anything on it. Looks a bit like blunt punches were used in attempting to mark it.

Could this be a Seiko knock-off? I did not know the Chinese were into making copies of Seiko's.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds like it might be a rip mate.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Stan. I paid $11-00 for it, shipping included. I thought it worth satisfying my curiosity. It came in what looks like it could be its original box. The box has the same crest pattern inside that is on the back of the watch; with a very self-conscious lion on the left and what looks like a horse on the right. When I lifted the mounting base inside the box, to see if there may be some paperwork hidden, I found that the box is actually made of metal. I also think that I found what the "Electra" was supposed to mean; the inside of the box lid claims that the watch has a "25 unbreakable mainspring" and was "electronically timed".

It is running too..









Where else could you get that much questionable information for $11?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Marius,

For that much money I would just enjoy it.









It may be a fake but it's still an interesting peice of history. People have acctually thought enough of Seiko to fake them?

Seiko must make a good product then?

It sure does in my humble oppinion.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Stan said:


> Marius,
> 
> For that much money I would just enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Hey, I personally think enough of Seiko to have faked one if I could!!









I never would have thought any watch company would though. I think it is an interesting watch, money well spent. (money not spent on a watch, ANY watch, has a tendency to easily end up running down a porcelain wall somewhere anyway.


----------

